# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکترکی انجمن کنکور نفر 37 |mina_77|

## Wild Rose

@mina_77
 خب هربار یه نفر رو بهش شوک میدیم  :Yahoo (4):  تا شما درموردش سوالات زیر رو جواب بدید :Yahoo (1): 
 . دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید ،،،  

در ضمن هر کسی هم خواست سوالی چیزی اضافه کنه میتونه اضافه کنه ،،، 


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18. ی نصیحت :


مرسی از کسایی که کمتر از 2 مین  وقت میذارن  ، باور کنید بیشتر از 2 مین نمیشه   :Yahoo (4): 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## WickedSick

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟         -خواننده  :Yahoo (21): 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟    -پست خودکشی اش  :Yahoo (4): 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟       -اگه بود که الان سینگل نبود :Yahoo (110): 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟          - آره, خیلی زیاد

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟        -خودشو

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟          -داروسازی

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟      -منفی 20 نفر, جذب که نمیکنه هیچ, همه رو دفع هم میکنه  :Yahoo (4): 

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟           -لامصب با همه جور قشری مچ میشه

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)         -دخترکی زشت =))

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟           -سوسک از این

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟           -لیلا فروهر 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟                 - :Y (626): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟         -این یکی رو استثنا, اره.

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟           -خودشو میگیره _ اینکه سعی میکنه با همه مچ شه

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟        -وات؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : http://img.cakesdecor.com/c_limit,f_auto,h_900,q_75,w_900/fdytb9bydd9uuyknjlps.jpg  (حالا خودتم خیلی نگیر)

17. ی ارزو واسش :     -داروسازی قبول شه ولی نه شهر ما  :Yahoo (21):  ( Alireza1376 میدونه چرا!)

18. ی نصیحت : -اینقد موودی نباش  :Yahoo (4):  خیلی حالت سریع عوض میشه.

----------


## EMO ROBOT

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

مهماندار هواپیما  :Yahoo (4):  ولی ایشالله داروسازی بیاره ..

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟

نه 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟

نه بابا  :Yahoo (94):  فقط باید یه خورده به اسم من گیر داده بود یه وقتی  :Yahoo (4): 

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟


ندیدم رو چیزی حساس باشه  :Yahoo (4): 

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

فک کنم همه  :Yahoo (100): 

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟


با دخترا 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)


دختر اهوازی  :Yahoo (110): 

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟


خاله شادونه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

 :Yahoo (16): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟


کمشه  :Yahoo (110): 

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :


به داروسازی برسه  :Yahoo (100): 

18. ی نصیحت :

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ داروسازی

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ دوشنبه هفته پیش ...

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ بله 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ رو اعصاب بدخواهاش

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ منو

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ رو کتاباش 

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 25 نفر 

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ دخترا 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ 

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ خیلی بیشتر از اون

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ همه چیش خوب

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ شیک و تر تمیز 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : دعا میکنم همون رشته و دانشگاه که دوس داره با فیلتر صلاح بودن قبول بشه

17. ی ارزو واسش : آرامش و سلامتی

18. ی نصیحت : با تولید داروهای کم یاب و نایاب به کشورش خدمت کنه*

----------


## -AMiN-

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
**آرایشگر میشه * *
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
**بدو خوب قاطین**
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
**بعضی وقتا هی از استعاره ها میپرسه اون موقع ها آره**
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
**دخترا که همه قربون صدقه هم میرن آدم نمیدونه کدومش راسته کدوم دروغ* *
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**دندون عقلش* *
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**18**
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
**دخترا**
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**ظریف* *
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**این از سوسک**
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
**سید تو عصر یخبندان  خداییش نمیدونم چرا ولی یادم میاد اونو* *
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**از فعال یه چی اونورتره**
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
**همینکه سرخوشه :/ خیلی خوبه**
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یه ورق استامینوفن* *
17. ی ارزو واسش :
**داروسازی و بیاره خودش و بقیه رو راحت کنه* *
18. ی نصیحت :
**محکم تر باش*

----------


## Aries

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* دارو*

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ *زیاد چیز ضایعی ندیدم*

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ *آره*

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟*اصلا*

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟*نمیدونم از خودش باید بپرسی*

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ *رو دارو* :Yahoo (94): 

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* 21 نفر* :Yahoo (94): 

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟* گرلز* :Yahoo (21): 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) *مینا_بهشتی(اشاره به دانشگاه شهید بهشتی)*

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ *جفتشون از هم میترسن*

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ *ماری کوری* :Yahoo (94): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (65): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ *یس*

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ *نظر خنثی ای دارم در این باره*

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ *از بچه متنفرم عکسو بردار پلیز* :Yahoo (94): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : *هدیه هدیه هدیه... نمیدونم چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسه در حد فروم بهش امتیاز میدم*

17. ی ارزو واسش : *ایشالا رتبت اونی که میخای بشه*

18. ی نصیحت : *همین دیگه عکس بچه رو بردار* :Yahoo (94): 
*یه درخواستم از ناظر این بخش دارم
سوالارو عوض کن پلیز*

----------


## saeed211

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
singer :Yahoo (4): 
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ دو س بار منو بوس گرده :Yahoo (4): 
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟بله
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ بعضی وقتا :Yahoo (4): 
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ میدونم ولی نمیگم :Yahoo (4): 
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟رشته مورد علاقش
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟همیشه ادم های جذاب توی جمعی ک وارد میشن چن نفرو جذب میکنن و مطمینا چن حسودو دفع :Yahoo (4): 
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ مخلوط میزنه ناکس :Yahoo (4): 
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 
Rihanna

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟  :Yahoo (110): 
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟پاتریک باب اسفنجی :Yahoo (4): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (110): این قیافه خودمه بعد دیدن سوال :Yahoo (4): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ 
کم کم باید حرفه ای شه
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟  :Yahoo (110): 
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ اون دختر بچه پروفایلت خیلی زشته :Yahoo (4): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  :Yahoo (4): همینکه در موردش حرف زدم هدیست
17. ی ارزو واسش: امیدوارم قبول شه همون رشته ای ک مد نظرشه و البته داشنگاه ..میدونم خیلی زحمت کشیده خصوصا با مشکلاتی ک داشته...
18. ی نصیحت :  :Yahoo (100): ​گاهی وقتا بگو بیخیالش...

----------


## Destiny hope

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟این که معلومه!داروساز! :Yahoo (1): 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟همون پست شک آور چن وقت پیش! :Yahoo (22): 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟آره به نظرم :Yahoo (106): 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟نه... :Yahoo (105): 

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ :Yahoo (35): 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ رشته آینده ش!

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟15 نفر! :Yahoo (10): 

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟دخترا :Y (464): 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
Dreamgirl :Yahoo (11): 
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ دومی :Yahoo (21): 

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ :Yahoo (117): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (620): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ قطعا!

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
 :Yahoo (21):   _  دنبال چیزیه که میخواد!
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ :Yahoo (6): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Y (389): 

17. ی ارزو واسش:آرزو میکنم به آرزوش برسه!

18. ی نصیحت :عجول نباش!

----------


## Suicide

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  *مدلینگ* 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ *جنسیت = دختر*  :Yahoo (117): 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ *یس* 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ *نه .. نیست* 

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ *ویکد* 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ *رنگ لاک انگشت اشاره دست چپش* 

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ *40 نفر*  :Yahoo (21): 

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ *جنسیت واسش مهم نیست*  :Yahoo (50): 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) *گرگ نر* 

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ *سوسک از این* 

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ *معلم سوم دبستانم* 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Y (461): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ *نه*  :Yahoo (106): 

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ *تا حالا بهش فکر نکردم* 

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ *نظر خاصی ندارم* 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  *قبلا دادم  (استوری و ... )* 

17. ی ارزو واسش :* ایشالا دارو تهران قبول بشی ... با عـ....   هم همکلاس بشی 
*
18. ی نصیحت : *نصیحت کردن بلد نیستم*

----------


## Amsterdam

1، داروساز 
2، ندیدم تا حالا :Yahoo (117): 
3، با زبونی که داره صددرصد  :Yahoo (4):  
4، رو اعصاب من که راه نمیره  :Yahoo (4):  
5، منو  :Yahoo (23): 
6، دختره و موهاش  :Yahoo (4):  
7،از اهنربا بدتره لامصب ! 
8، با همه جوره  :Yahoo (4):  
9،دختر همسایه  :Yahoo (4):  چون زیاد حرف میزنه  :Yahoo (4):  
10، این از سوسک 
11،اون دختره تو کلاه قرمزی  :Yahoo (23): 
12، شبیه این  :Yahoo (65): 
13، باید فوق حرفه ای بزنن واسش 
14،مگ من باید بدم بیاد یا خوشم بیاد  :Yahoo (4):  
15، :Yahoo (77): 
16،یه جعبه دستمال کاغذی برا روز نتایج  :Yahoo (4):  (البته ایشالا گریه خوشحالی باشه !) 
17، خدا کنه هراروزیی داری براورده شه 
18،همیشه شاد باش

----------


## ZAPATA

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مشاور ارشد در کاخ کرملین
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم !
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
Yeah !
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
اعصاب اصلن کجا هست !
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
I don't Know 
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
شاید پستای من  :Yahoo (4): 
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
هر 20 تاشون ... !
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
بیشتر دخترا !
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
سنیوریتا هانی مینا نیانسی ! 
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
نه سوسک از اون .. نه اون از سوسک :: میشینن باهم درباره مدل لاکشون حرف میزنن !  :Yahoo (4): 
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
دختر کوچیکه خانواده استارک تو سریال فوق العاده Game of Thrones
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (1): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بلی ! 
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
ادبش قابل احترامه ! :: بدی ازش ندیدم !
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
ساده و بی غل و غش !
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم یه روز تجربه اینو داشته باشی با عشقت، در رستوران اسپرینگز لس آنجلس آمریکا یه شام خوشمزه بخوری !
18. ی نصیحت :
در همه حال سعی کن آرامش داشته باشی

----------


## mohsen..

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ داروساسی

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟+18

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟خیلی سعی میکنه

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟نه

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟معلومه منو
دوست نداره

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟قبولی دارو

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟19.5نفر

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟با پسراهم جوره خیلی

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)مغرور

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟اره

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (11): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟مودیه
خوش سلیقه


15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :الان بهم وحی شده که بهت بگم
تا چندروز دیگه خبرای خیلی خوبی میشنوی و میبینی

17. ی ارزو واسش :حال دل خوب

18. ی نصیحت :کمتر پسرارو وسوسه کن :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mostafa181

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ آرایشگری 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ نه

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ آره خیلی  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ رو مخش راه بری  :Yahoo (4): 

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ هیچ

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ دخترا

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) نازک نارنجی  :Yahoo (21): 

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک میترسه

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ سونیک البته اون سونیک دختره  :Yahoo (4): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره 

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ خیلی خودشو میگیره  :Yahoo (4):  آدم یه دنده ای تو کار هاش تا بهش نرسه ول نمیکنه

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش : همون رشته ای که دوست داره بیاره  :Yahoo (76): 

18. ی نصیحت : مغرور نباش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Masoume

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
ارایشگر :Yahoo (4):  (ولی ایشالا داروساز)

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ی اعتراف مسخره درحالی ک اونجوری نیس

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
نه زیاد
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
هرکسی باهاش دوستانه بحرفه
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
تمام حرفایی ک مربوط بشه به مسخره کردن دخترا.
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
3
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
هردو
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
دخترک کاکل زری :Yahoo (4): 
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
گزینه ی یک
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
جولیا(بابالنگ دراز)
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (65): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
 :Yahoo (35): تاحدودی...من ب درجه ی کاربر اخراجی داشتنش راضیم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (10): 
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
رک باشم:
بدم میاد: زیادی مشاوره میده
خوشم بیاد: خوش ذوقه
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
بدک نیس
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
فایل پیوست 73471
17. ی ارزو واسش :
شاد باشه همیشه
18. ی نصیحت :
(از نصیحت دادن زیاد خوشم نمیاد...مگر در موارد خاص)

----------


## Behnam10

​تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دارو 2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نديدم :Yahoo (100): 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

نه باو .... سينگله :Yahoo (110): 
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه 5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
يه حدس هايي ميزنم
مطمئن نيستم
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ 

به گربه واكنش غير عادي نشون ميده
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
خجاتي نيست
شايد هر ٢٠ نفر8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

پسرا :Yahoo (4): 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

مينا
دختري با موهاي عسلي :Yahoo (76): 

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هيچكدوم

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

ياد يكي از دوستام
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (12): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟


14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

ويژگي خوبش اينه زياد توي ژست نيست
من ويژگي بد نديدم
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
نظري ندارم 16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

توي تل بهش ميدم :Yahoo (117): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :

ايشالله به آرزوش يعني دارو برسه
18. ی نصیحت :
تا ١٤٠٠ سينگل

----------


## vahidz771

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
میگه داروساز، فک کنم تو داروخونه فروشنده دارو بشه اخرشم :Yahoo (23): نه جدا داروساز :Yahoo (35): 
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
 ندیدم والا دختر خوبیه کار ضایع ندیدم ازش  :Yahoo (100): 
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
 کی با این دوست میشه اخه :Yahoo (4): کسی هم دوست بشه دلش به حالش سوخته :Yahoo (4): 
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه، رو اعصاب نیست خوش خندس منم از خوش خنده ها خوشم میاد :Yahoo (3): البته بدون قصد و غرض :Yahoo (4): 
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
 بیلمیرم والا، یه لاله خانم هست فک کنم با اون اخته البته همش یه حدسه
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
 شیمی، داروسازی :Yahoo (110): 
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
 همه غیر خودم :Yahoo (110): 
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
 با همه خوبه،کلا جوره  :Yahoo (21): 
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
 خوش خنده :Yahoo (35): 
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 این از سوسک فک کنم :Yahoo (35): 
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
 میکی موس :Yahoo (65): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (106): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
چی هست درجش ؟ :Yahoo (4): 
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
 خوش خنده بودنش خوبه، بد هم ندیدم من خودش میگه بعدا :Yahoo (35): 
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
منو یاد مرغ مینام میندازه :Yahoo (76): مــــرد بدبخت :Yahoo (65): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
 یه امتیاز میدم راضی باش دیگه :Yahoo (76): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
 موفق و سالم زندگی کنه همیییییییییشه، و اینکه این لب خندونش هیچوقت غمگین نشه تا ابد :Yahoo (3): 
18. ی نصیحت :
از نصیحت هم متنفرم، نصیحت نه گوش میدم نه میکنم! :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Cyrus the Great

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
 یه پرستار!(این فقط ساخته ذهن مشوش تصور کننده است ایشالله داروسازی)
 2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
پاسخ مورد نظر در دسترس نمیباشد....
 3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
 تقریبا اره
 4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه
 5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
 همون دیگه....
 6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
 داروسازی
 7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
 بستگی به اون 20نفر داره که چقدر احمق باشن :Yahoo (21): ....
 8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
(یا پسرا! :Yahoo (21): )......هردوشون
 9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
 جوجه اردک زشت :Yahoo (21): (جوجه اردک زشت خیلی خوشگل بود ها! اگه ندیدین یا یادتون رفته دوباره ببینین از  تضاد استفاده کرده بودن)
 10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 گزینه 3همه موارد  هم این هم اون بدبخت....
 11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
 استن لورل(کمدین انگلیسی)
 12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
  :Y (735): یا :Yahoo (65): 
 13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
 اره
 14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
 این که زیاد گیر به داروسازی داده!...........گیج بازی هاش! :Yahoo (21): 
 15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
 نظری ندارم!
 16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
 هدیه! :Yahoo (21): اینم یه دونه هدیه!(ما خودمون هدیه ایم)
 17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشالله خوشبختی وسلامتی وداروسازیت

 18. ی نصیحت :     
خیمه ی انس مزن بر در این کهنه رباط.....که اساسش همه نا موضع و بی بنیاد است 
پایان

----------


## erwin sh

. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ خانم دکتر داروساز :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83): 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟هیچی...رفیقم کار ضایع نمی کنه  :Yahoo (35):  :Y (722): 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ اره دیگه منو داره :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (68): 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟نباشه اعصاب ندارم :Yahoo (12): 

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟نمی دونم

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟مثل من رو لباساش

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟با هرکی مثل خودش باشه جوره

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟فرق نمی ذاره

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) خانم خوش سلیقه

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟فکر کنم مثل من چندشش بشه

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟فلون..دختر خانواده انیمیشن دکتر ارنست..خیلی جذاب و بانمک بود

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟100%

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟از هیچیش بدم نمیاد..از سرزنده بودنش خوشم میاد

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟پرفکت

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Y (697):  :Y (697):  :Y (557):  :Y (557): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :به بهترینا برسی

18. ی نصیحت :انقدر خوب نباش دلمونو بردی...مرسی اه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SHINER

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
ارایشگری  :Yahoo (94): 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ضایع ک نه خیلی هم باحال بودع کارش همونی ک اراز بهش اخطار 2 امتیازی دادع بود سرش  :Yahoo (23): 
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟هوووم چجورم 
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه بابا اصلا و ابدا 

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
نمیدونم خودش بگع  :Yahoo (5): 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟نمیدونم 

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
18 نفر اون 2 نفرم خودشون مشکل دارن لابد ک جذب نمیشمن ب هر حال توو هر جمعی هر جور ادمی هس دیگ  :Yahoo (111): 

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
فک کنم جفتش  :Yahoo (4): 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
فعلا چیزی ب ذهنم نمیاد شاید بعدا ویرایش زدم :/ 


10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این از سوسک

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟همونی ک یع زمان اواتارش رو گذاشته بود عکس اون کارتونه چی بود اسمش خدااا
اها یادم اومد گیسو کمند

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (640): 


14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
ویژگی بد ندیدم
باحاله 
با معرفته
شوخع 
خون گرمه
توو فاز عاشقی و اینا هم هس 
رمانتیکم هس 
بامزه س کاراش کلا  :Yahoo (8): 

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
اسم الانش از قبلی قشنگ ترع  :Yahoo (112): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشااله هر چی دوس دارع نصیبش بشهههه توو زندگی  :Y (688):  :Yahoo (90): 

18. ی نصیحت :

اهل نصیحت نیستم  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## mina_77

مرسی از محبت همتون :32:

----------


## n3gin2000

> فایل پیوست 73433
> فایل پیوست 73434
> 
> @mina_77
>  خب هربار یه نفر رو بهش شوک میدیم  تا شما درموردش سوالات زیر رو جواب بدید
>  . دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید ،،،  
> 
> در ضمن هر کسی هم خواست سوالی چیزی اضافه کنه میتونه اضافه کنه ،،، 
> 
> ...


 :Yahoo (3):

----------

